# Weekly competition 2009-17



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U F2 U R2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
*2. *F U2 R2 U F' R' U' F2 
*3. *R' U' R' F2 U F' R F 
*4. *U' R U2 R' F U2 R' F R U2 
*5. *R U' F2 R' F R F' R' U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 U R' U' R D' R' D' L' R B' U2 
*2. *R2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R' U' F' D2 B' D2 U' L D F' U 
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 R D' L U' B D' U F D2 
*4. *R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B R U2 F L2 F D F2 R' B2 U' 
*5. *B2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' R' F2 D' R D' L R2 U2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 R F' D2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw' R2 D Uw2 B2 U Rw2 R U L Rw2 R D2 Uw U' Fw R' B U' Rw' B' L F' D Uw R D Uw' Rw' F2 D Uw2 U2
*2. *D2 U B' F' L' Rw2 Uw L' R' Uw U Rw Fw Uw' R2 B2 L Fw F' D' R U2 F2 R' D2 Uw' U2 R' B F U2 L' D Rw' F' D2 L B' Uw2 U
*3. *B' Fw2 D U' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw Uw' B F Rw Fw2 L' B Fw2 F D2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 L R2 B2 F Uw U2 L2 U' Rw' D' L' Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 U' F2
*4. *Fw' Rw Uw' Rw D Uw' U' Fw Uw2 F Rw' R U B2 D2 Rw D Uw2 B Rw B Fw F2 D Uw U' L R Fw' Uw2 Fw D R' Fw Uw2 U B' Fw2 F U'
*5. *Uw' U F2 L' R D2 Rw' R' Uw' F L2 B2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw D Rw D2 Fw' R' D' Uw B2 Fw2 F L' Uw B Fw F' Uw' Fw' L2 D' Uw2 U Fw2 F2 D

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 D2 U2 F L' Rw Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 Bw' F L2 Lw Rw Bw2 F' D2 Dw2 Rw' R Bw' U' Rw' B' Bw' Fw F Dw Bw2 L2 F' L' D' Dw' Fw2 R2 B R' D2 Dw2 Uw U' Lw' Uw2 Lw D2 Dw Bw Lw R2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 L Lw Rw' R'
*2. *F' U L2 B2 Dw2 Bw F' D' Uw' U' Lw Bw2 L2 U2 Rw' R B' Bw Uw2 B Dw R' Dw' Uw2 B2 R' Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw' U' F' U' B' Bw Dw2 B2 D2 B' Bw L2 Lw Rw2 R2 U' B Bw Dw L2 Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 U Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' B2 Dw'
*3. *F2 Rw2 D2 B L' Rw B Bw Fw F Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 Rw' R2 Bw D Dw' U R F Uw2 Rw2 D Uw2 B Bw2 Fw F' Lw Rw R' U Bw Dw Uw U' Bw D' R Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Dw Bw' D' Uw2 L' Uw' Bw' D Dw' Uw'
*4. *Lw B2 Fw L' R Uw B2 U Rw Bw' D L' D2 L R Dw F Rw D2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 D L2 B' Bw' Uw L2 U B' Fw' D Fw' Uw' Lw' Bw Fw L2 Lw' Uw Fw2 Lw' Dw' Uw Bw Rw' U Lw2 R' Fw' Dw' Rw2 D Dw' R2 Dw' F2 Rw'
*5. *Bw' Lw' Rw Fw' U' L2 Lw Rw' R' B' Lw Rw' Dw Fw2 F2 Lw R Bw2 Fw D' L D2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 B2 R Fw' Lw' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L Uw' F2 D Dw2 R' Bw' Dw' Lw Bw D Fw' L Uw F' Dw B Fw2 D Rw' B Bw2 D' U2 B

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 3R R2 2U' L 3R B 2B 3R' 2D2 3F 3U 3F2 2L2 2B' 2L 3F2 2F2 L' 2B2 U2 F' D 2D' 2R2 D 2L2 R2 F2 2L' 3F' 2U2 L2 R2 B D' 2U2 U 2L' 3R' 2B' 2F2 D2 R B 3F2 2F2 R' D' B2 3R2 U' 2B2 2U U 2L2 2D U' 3R' 2R2 2U U2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R R' 2U L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 R 2B' 3F U2 L 2U' B 3R2
*2. *B 2R' 2U 3R2 F2 3R2 B2 3R 2B2 3R 2F F 2R2 2B 2F' 2R' 2F' 2L 2D2 U' 3F L' 3R' 2B F2 D L 3F D' R 2U2 U2 3F 2F2 3U 2B' 3F 3U' U 2R' U B2 R2 3U U' L2 3U 2B2 F L' 3R 2R' D2 2L' 2R' B' U L' 2L' 3R 3U2 2L 2R 2D' 3U2 U 3R' 2D' R 2D' 2B2 3F2 F2 3R2 2B L R 2D 2F2 2R2
*3. *3F' D' 3U U 2F2 D L 3R F 2D 3U' R' F' 2L2 U R2 B2 F2 L D' 2U' L2 2L2 D' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 L 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' 3U R B U B' 2B' 3R U F L2 2F' R2 2D2 U L' 2D R 3U F D' 2F' 3R 2R2 R 3F' 2L 2B R 2D 2U' B2 2B' U2 2L' F2 D' 2U' B2 2B2 R D' 2U B2 2B 3F 2F F2
*4. *3U' 2U F' 2R D' 2D2 L2 3U' 2F2 3R' D 2U' L 2B R' 2B2 R 3F2 F' L2 2R2 3U 3F' U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R 2D2 B' 2B' 3F 2F F' U' 2B' L2 3R2 3U2 2F' 3R2 R2 2U' F 2L D2 U' 2B2 D2 2D' 2U' F2 2D' 2U' L2 3R2 2D L 3R R' 2D2 2R R U L' 3R' 2R B D 3R 2D' 3R' 3U' 2U' L2 R' F U 2F 3U
*5. *3R2 D2 2D 2U2 2B2 D2 3F 2D' 3R' F 2L' B' 2F 2R' 3U2 2L2 3R 2F2 2U2 2L2 D 2D2 3U' 2U U2 2L2 2B 3F' F' D 2U' 3F L2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F' D 2B' 2U2 2F' 2U2 3F' 3R' 3U' 2R2 F 2D L 3U2 2B' 2F D2 3R' D' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 2R' 3U 2U' 3R 2R' 2B 2F2 2D 3U2 B' L 3R' 2D U2 2R2 B F R 2B' L' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' U2 2B2 3U2 U 3B' 2F U 3L2 3B2 3R 3F2 2L 2F' 2R B2 3F 2D 2U' B 3B 3U2 2R' 2F' L2 2R 3B' L2 2B2 F2 L 2L' 2D2 2L' 2B' F U2 2L 2B 3U' 2U 3L2 3R2 2R2 3B2 3F' 3U' 2U' 3B' D L D 3U' 3F2 U L' 3L2 3D2 3U U 2F2 3R' 2R' R2 D 2F' 2D2 U' B 3B2 2R2 B2 2F2 D' 2L' 3D2 2R B' 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 L' 2L' 3R2 2F 2R R2 B 3F2 3U 3L 3D 3F' 3L' 3R2 U' R' D2 2D'
*2. *2F' D2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B 3B2 F2 3U' U' 3L 3R2 2B 3R2 3D' 3U' 3R' 3B 2F2 F 2R' 2F D' U2 3R' 2R2 R 2U2 3R2 2D2 2U2 3B 2R2 3U' 2B 2F 2D2 2R2 R 2B' U' B' L' 3L2 D2 F 3L 3F L 3D' 3U' U2 2F2 F' 3U B' 3L2 2D 2B 3L D 2U' U' 2R2 R 3D 3L 2B 2D' 3D R2 3B U 2R2 B2 2F2 2L 3R 2D L2 3R D 2D2 2U 3L2 F2 3D2 3U' 3F 3R' 2R2 F 3D2 B' 2L2 U2 F2 2U2 3R2 3D
*3. *2U2 2R2 2B2 3B 3F 2F2 F D2 2D2 3U' L2 3D L' R2 B 3F2 L2 2R2 2D2 2U' R2 3U2 2F 2R2 U2 R B 3B' 3F 3R U L2 3D2 B2 2F' 2U 2R2 D' B' L 3L2 R U 3R2 2R2 R 3U2 2B 3F' F 2L2 B 2F' 3D 2R B' 2L 2R D' 2B2 2D F' L2 2D 2U R' 2B 2U2 3B' F D2 R' B2 3B' L 3R2 D 3D' L 2B' 3F 3L 3B L2 2L2 3D 3L 3R' 2R' 2F 2D2 3L2 D' 3L 3F' U B2 3F 2F 2R
*4. *L' 3L' B2 U' 3L2 3B' 3D L F2 2L' 3R 3U F' L' 2U 2F2 3R' 2U2 2F' D' 3U' L B' 2D 3D' 3L' R D2 2B' D' B' 3F D2 3B' U' L' B' 3D' B' 2F L' 3L' B' 2F U2 3F2 D 3B D L D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U L B 2B 3F' R2 3U2 2U 2L2 3R U B2 F 3D' 2F2 3R2 2B2 3F 3R' 2U 2L F 3R 3U' 2L2 3F' 3U2 2L 2D 3U 3F2 L' 2U 2R 3U2 U 3B L2 3R 3U L 2F2 2D' R2 U
*5. *3R2 2R R2 D' 2D 3D2 3U' U2 L 3L' 3R 2R R 3B2 2D2 3R 2R' B 2B' 3B2 F2 L 2L' 2R2 3U' 2U U' 3R2 R 2D 3U' 2U' 3L2 2B2 2D' 3B 3U 3R2 2U2 B' 2B F' 3D2 F' 2L' B' 2F' L' 2B' 3F' L 3D2 2L D2 3U' 2U2 2B' 2U' 3L 2R2 3F' L2 3R B2 3B2 R 3B F2 3D 2R2 U 3R' 2B' 3F 3U L 2L 3L' B2 R2 B F' 2R2 3D' 3U' U2 3B2 3F' 3L' R2 B2 R2 2U2 U 2L' 2F2 L 3L' 2U2 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 
*2. *R F' U' R F' U2 R U' F2 
*3. *U2 F' R2 U F' U R F2 R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 L U B R' D' B' L' U' 
*2. *D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L' R' D F' U' B' L' B' L' F L2 
*3. *B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D2 R F L' B' R' U' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' Fw F' L2 Rw' D2 U Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 U' L' D2 Uw' U B Fw F Uw2 L' B' Rw' Fw D Uw L' R' D' Uw2 U L2 Rw' R B U' L2 Rw2 R2
*2. *Rw B2 Fw F' L2 Fw Uw2 B F2 L2 Rw' D L R B' D2 Uw Fw2 R U B Fw F' D2 Uw F' D U F' D2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R' B' L Rw R' B' Fw2
*3. *U' B' F' U2 L R F D L2 Rw' Fw' F2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 R' D' R2 B D' R D U2 R' Uw2 B' Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 B2 L U2 Fw2 F D U B' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Lw Bw2 Rw' F2 Uw' Rw2 D Bw2 F Rw D' Dw' Lw' D' L2 R2 B' Bw2 Lw Rw R D Uw U B2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Uw U2 R D2 Uw' U2 Fw D Dw Uw' U' Rw2 Bw Uw' Fw' L2 Dw' Bw' Fw' F Lw R U' Lw2 Dw2 U2 L' Fw2 D Fw Lw
*2. *B' U' F' L2 Rw' B R2 Fw2 U2 Lw' U' Fw U' F2 L' Dw' Rw Uw U' Bw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 R' F D U Fw' L' Bw D2 R' Fw2 F Rw D2 Dw2 Lw2 D' L Bw' Rw Bw' F2 Dw' Lw' R' Dw B L Bw2 Fw2 D' L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw'
*3. *R' Bw Uw' Fw2 Uw' L U' Bw D2 U2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 Uw' Lw Rw R' Dw2 Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw2 D' L R' Fw2 D' Rw Fw' F' L' Lw2 Rw R' D L2 Lw' U2 Lw' Rw' D Uw' U Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw R D' Dw Uw U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B U' L' B' D2 U2 
*2. *F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' B' D' U B2 R' F' D 
*3. *F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' L' F' L U2 R U' B D' U L' 
*4. *F2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 B D' R' U' B F' D R D2 L D2 F2 
*5. *R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B U' B2 L D2 L' D U R B' 
*6. *U B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L U F R' D2 U F R2 U B2 F2 R 
*7. *D U B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D R U2 R' B2 F2 U' L R F' D' U 
*8. *U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R2 D L' B D' F L B2 F D' F2 L2 B2 
*9. *U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' U R U2 L' F D' B F2 L' U' 
*10. *D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 U F2 L' F' L2 R' F 
*11. *D R2 D U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 D' R B' D2 L D R U' B 
*12. *R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' F D F2 L2 D' L' D2 
*13. *F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 D2 F U' L' B' D 
*14. *L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 F U B' R2 F L' U2 R' D' U' 
*15. *D2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D U' F' L F D R' B L R' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B' U F' D U F L' U B2 D' R2 
*2. *D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L D' F' R' B D' U' L F' D2 F2 
*3. *D B2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F U' F2 U2 L F D' R' F' 
*4. *L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 B R B F2 U' F2 R D 
*5. *U' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D R' U' L2 U2 B' D2 R' B' D' L R' U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D U F2 U' L2 D2 F D B2 U B' R U2 B R D' 
*2. *U' L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F R' D R' U' L F D2 R2 F2 D 
*3. *D' U' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D R' D2 F' R' U F R' F R2 D L U' 
*4. *D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B' U R2 D' L' U B U B' R2 
*5. *L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L' F L U' R' B L' D U F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 B' L U' F U2 R2 D' B' L' R2 F' 
*2. *R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 R' U F D L2 D2 B' F L' U' 
*3. *D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R' U' B D2 F R' B U' 
*4. *U B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 R U R B L F2 R2 D2 
*5. *U F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' D' F2 R2 D2 B U' R' F' U' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 
*3. *B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U R2 D2 F' L D2 B D2 U' F' R U' 
*4. *R B' D U' L2 Rw2 R' U' Rw D U B' L D' R2 Uw2 B' Uw' U2 Rw' F' D B2 F' L2 Rw R B D' Rw Uw2 B Fw2 F' L' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' F U2 
*3. *D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B U R D F D2 L U' L2 R2 
*4. *D2 Uw2 L D2 B2 Fw2 F D2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' Rw Uw' U B2 L2 Rw' U' R2 F R2 B2 L' Rw' R' B2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R2 D' Uw U Rw R' F2 D2 Rw' R'
*5. *U' F' U Bw Dw' Fw Lw' Bw2 R' Bw Rw2 U' Fw' Lw' Bw L Lw R B Lw' D2 Lw2 B Bw Rw2 R Uw2 U B' D2 L Lw2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw2 R2 D2 Rw2 F2 Lw' R2 D' Uw' Rw Bw D2 Bw' U' Lw D2 Dw Bw F2 L' R' D' B Lw Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U' R L' R B U' B' R' U R B r b 
*2. *L' R' U R' L U' R' U L B L B' L U L B r b 
*3. *R L U L U' L U R' U L' U L R' B' r' b 
*4. *R' U L' U' R L U R U r l' 
*5. *L' R U' L U R' L' U' L R L' B' r b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-4) (0,-2) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,1) (-4,3) (1,2) (0,5) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-1,0) (2,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (0,3)
*2. *(0,3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (-4,3) (6,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,4) (3,0) (5,2) (-3,0)
*3. *(0,3) (3,-3) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (0,2) (1,2) (-4,4) (-2,4) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4)
*4. *(0,-3) (6,6) (2,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-2,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (5,5) (6,3) (-2,1) (3,5) (0,5) (1,1) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (4,4) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,0) (6,5) (-5,5) (-5,5) (1,0) (-2,5) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,0)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 23, 2009)

Two weeks now... I keep forgetting to compete. Not this time.


----------



## Erik (Apr 23, 2009)

Erik:
2: (2.69)G, 4.25WM1, 3.27G, (5.02)CLL, 4.37WM1 = 3.96


----------



## Jai (Apr 23, 2009)

2x2: 4.73, 3.96, 3.35, 4.51, 3.54 = 4.00

3x3: 13.70, 14.24, 13.00, 13.74, 14.09 = 13.84

3x3OH: 22.82, 19.66, 22.28, 21.72, 18.70 = 21.22

Pyra: 5.52, 7.22, 9.94, 6.05, 6.52 = 6.50

I don't really feel like doing 4x4 and 5x5 this week.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2009)

2x2: 6.26 6.42 (5.30) (7.06) 6.74 = 6.47 *Ok.*
3x3: (19.06) 17.46 17.62 17.30 (16.98) = 17.46 *Good.*
4x4: (1:11.22(O)) 1:11.02(P) 1:02.78(OP) (55.06(P)) 1:03.92(O) = 1:05.92 *Great*
Megaminx: (1:34.28(PB)) 2:02.84 1:51.90 1:55.18 (2:20.18(POP)) = 1:56.64 *Bad average.*
5x5: 1:56.82 1:53.18 2:04.58 (2:11.10) (1:52.46) = 1:58.19 *Good.*
2-3-4: 1:31.72 *Yes! PB *
2-3-4-5: 3:50.64 *Bad.*
3x3OH: (26.66) 35.94 26.98 (36.10) 34.82 = 32.58 *I never get sub-30's and now this!!*
2x2BLD: 58.90 1:28.82 52.02 = 52.02 *Ok.*
3x3FMC: 44 moves

*1x2x3: L2 D2 L' F L'
2x2x3: R D B2 D2 U F' D
F2L: R d' R' F R U R U2 R' U' R U R' F U' F' U F U F'
LL: l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l U'

Found in 5 minutes... After a good solution I never look for better...*
3x3MTS: 1:08.06 (1:21.36) 1:04.38 (57.62) 1:16.46 = 1:09.63 *PB single and average!*
6x6: (5:15.72) 4:43.82 (4:32.90) 4:40.72 5:15.54 = 4:53.36 *Ok.*


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Two weeks now... *I keep forgetting to compete*. Not this time.


Ellis deserves to be banned


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

*2x2x2*
(8.94), 7.62, 7.83, (7.54), 7.96 = 7.80
COMMENT: OK
*3x3x3*
(16.24), (17.64), 16.95, 17.20, 16.54 = 16.89
COMMENT: Good
*4x4x4*
1:29.35, 1:31.45, (1:35.36), (1:24.39), 1:29.12 = 1:29.97
COMMENT: Finally a sub-1:30 average in weekly comp!
*2x2x2 BLD*
35.29, 37.19, 36.12 = 35.29
COMMENT: Good
*3x3x3 BLD*
1:29.23, 1:19.15, 1:30.29 = 1:19.15
COMMENT: Good
*4x4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, 16:35.22 = 16:35.22
COMMENT: Not as good as last week, but at least I got a success
*3x3x3 Multi-BLD*
2/2 in 4:35.12
*3x3x3 OH*
(45.19), (47.23), 46.71, 45.78, 46.12 = 46.20
COMMENT: Good
*3x3x3 WF*
(8:35.12), 8:29.81, 8:31.45, 8:26.12, (8:21.45) = 8:29.16
COMMENT: Good
*3x3x3 MTS*
1:45.23, (1:40.19), 1:45.26, (1:50.19), 1:45.66 = 1:45.38
*3x3x3 FMC*
MOVES: 58

SCRAMBLE: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2 

SOLUTION: U D L D' L F L' B' R2 U' B' D' R2 D y F' U' F U' R' F' U' F U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U y' L' U' L F2 u F' U F U' F u' F2 (58)

EXPLANATION:
2x2x2 (7):
U D L D' L F L'

2x2x3 (7):
B' R2 U' B' D' R2 D

EO (8):
y F' U' F U' R' F' U' F

Finish F2L (16):
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U2 R U' R'

OLL (8):
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

PLL (12):
y' L' U' L F2 u F' U F U' F u' F2

R' at end of F2L and R' at beginning of OLL become R2.
COMMENT: I'm terrible.
*2-4 Relay*
1:58.23
*Square-1*
58.23, 59.16, 58.39, (1:00.36), (54.31) = 58.59
COMMENT: Good.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2009)

Simon Westlund

*2x2: *5.25, (7.64), 5.70, 6.70, (3.84) = 5.88 - Bad 

*3x3:* (16.31), 17.59, 17.05, 18.56, (19.70) = 17.73 - Horrible!

*4x4:* 1:04.28, 1:03.20, (58.44), 1:11.88, 1:22.09 = 1:06.45 - Good except for the last solve.

*3x3 OH:* (36.72), 44.17, (50.08), 39.94, 39.92 = 41.34 - meh.

*2-4 relay: 1:39.97 DP*

*2-5 relay: 4:41.56* - BAAAD..

*2x2 BLD:* 58.40, DNF, 44.50 = *44.50*

*3x3 BLD:* 3:39.91, DNS, DNS = *3:39.91* - Too tired to do the last two 

*Match the Scramble:* 2:03.36, (2:17.86), 1:51.25, (1:46.21), 2:16.53 = 2:03.71 - this is fun  bad times though..

*Pyraminx:* 8.00, 5.84, (11.25), 7.58, (5.28) = 7.14 - Good 
*
Megaminx:* 1:46.20, 1:43.77, (1:40.62), 1:46.30, (1:56.75) = 1:45.42

*Sq1:* 44.78, 39.67, (1:14.61), (29.36), 1:00.72 = 48.39 - I've gotten worse at this  4th solve was so easy 

*Fewest Moves:*

So... I normally suck at Fewest.. probably because I'm so impatiant, though today I beat my PB! 

First solution I found was:
U2 F L' U' L U' R B' L U L' F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 - 40 moves.

Then I remembered that Daniel Lundwall had taught me that I could decrease the amount of moves for the 3 cycle of edges by finding them all lined up in the M, S or E slice. I scrambled it again and looked for the pieces and immediately saw that they were lined up!  

So I did B2 E' B2 E (6) and did my solution that I found earlier and that resulted in a forced LL skip  

Fewest moves is starting to become fun  I'll practise for my next comp  I promised Gunnar and Daniel that I would do FMC then 

So.. Here's my final solution:

*B2 E B2 E' U2 F L' U' L U' R B' L U L' F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U'* - *35* 

Are you aloud to write E, S or M in fewest? Well.. I counted E as 2 moves, since I know that it is 2 moves.. 

Edge insertion: B2 E' B2 E (6)
X-cross: U2 F L' U' L (5)
2x2x3 block: U' R B' L U L' (6)
F2L #3: F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' (9)
F2L #4: U2 R U R' U F' U' F (8)
AUF: U' (1)

YAY 

oh.. and did I mention that it took 6 minutes to find it and write it up?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, We Can!


*3x3:* 30.89, 31.00, (21.70), (33.55), 28.53 = 30.14
_The 3rd could be sub-20 _

*Pyraminx:*
(17.94), 29.62, 20.66, 27.38, (44.34) =25.89
_New personal best  (I learned how to solve it yesterday)_

*2x2:*
8.62, (10.03), 7.98, (6.42), 7.53 = 8.04
_All except the 4th were non-lucky, I'm quite pleased ... almost sub8 avg._

*2345:*
11:24.33
_This relay totaly sucks!!! I messed up 5x5 centers and 3x3 F2L -.- And my Rubik's Brand 4x4 sucks, too .__._

*3x3 OH:* 
1:25.66, 1:19.40, 1:17.36, 1:27.89, 1:29.10 =1:24.32
_My new single and avg record!_


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 23, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*Pyraminx:* 20.51, 18.59, 22.17, (25.81), (16.95) = *20.42* (with Meffert's Pyraminx)
*2x2x2:* (19.50), 20.86, 23.26 (33.40), 21.15 = *21.76* (pleased)
*3x3x3:* (52.68), 43.34, 41.79, 50.25, (39.13) = *45.13* (good set!)
*4x4x4:* (4:16.20), 4:01.24, 3:51.33, (3:11.57), 3:42.15 = *3:51.57*
5x5x5
*7x7x7:* (19:52.00) (messed up last two edges alg and then E-Perm failed), (15:13.00), 17:26.00, 15:26.00 (pleased!), 15:56.00 = 
*Megaminx:* (7:50.90), (5:27.28), 6:19.50, 6:36.98, 6:28.23 = *6:28.24* (meh! so-so!)
*3x3x3 OH:* (2:42.48), 2:41.74, (2:05.72), 2:25.90, 2:19.06 = *02:28.90*
(please don't laugh - it's the first time I've ever tried this!)
*234:* 5:28.33 (bad!)


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

multi bld: 5/9 = 1 point. 31 minutes. Disaster. To make things even worse: 20 minutes memo...


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 13.27, (16.28), 13.36, (13.08), 14.66 = 13.76
Better than average, but I had 3 U perms 

2x2: (5.84), 3.99, 4.73, (2.63), 5.29 = 4.67
Fourth scramble was really easy 

4x4: 1:12.31, 1:11.09, 1:10.91, (1:12.87), (1:10.58) = 1:11.44
My Meffert's is here! Bit stiff still, but better than my ES. Every solve had O parity 

5x5: 2:16.01, (2:08.45), (2:35.76), 2:25.11, 2:17.50 = 2:19.54
I'm improving  The sup 2:30 was due to a huge V5 lock up.

Sq-1: 28.76, 31.85, (38.47), (21.20), 21.71 = 27.44
Very good, considering I haven't practiced at all really this week. The slowest was H perm-U perm, and I used the alg I don't know very well 

234: 1:30.28
4-14-1:12 For once I got splits that are representative of my average 

2345:

OH:

FMC:

Scramble: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2
Solution: D’ B2 R’ D’ F2 U’ L2 F’ L F2 L2 U’ L U2 F’ U F2 U2 R’ F’ R F U D R F R’ F’ D' F (30)

D’ B2 R’ D’ (2x2x2)
F2 U’ L2 (2x2x3)
F’ L F2 L2 U’ L U2 (3x cross)
F’ U F2 U’ (insert pair)
U’ R’ F’ R F U D R F R’ F’ D' F (LL)

PB for me  My third ever try at FMC. The 2x2x3 was really obvious, but then I tried a variety of ways of doing the 3xcross. I then tried a variety of ways of inserting the last pairs, before forcing the PLL skip


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Scramble: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2
Solution: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 U2 F U2 F R U' R' F' R' F2 R F' R' F R U F2 L U' R U L' U' R' F' U F' U' F2

2x2x2: D' B2 R' D'
2x2x3: F2 U' L2
3x cross: U2 F U2 F R U' R'
4th pair: F' R' F2 R F' R' F R
OLL: U F2 . U' F' U F' U'
AUF: F2
insert at .: L U' R U L' U' R' U
U U' cancel after insertion.

Comment: Ugh. I found this after 32 minutes, but then at 59 minutes I found all of the following except the final corners and the insertion:
Non-counting solution: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' F U2 F R U' R2 F' R D' B2 D F D' B2 D F

2x2x2: D' B2 R' D'
2x2x3: F2 U' L2
All but 4 corners and an F2 turn: U2 . F U2 F R U' R2 F' R
Fix a corner: D' B2 D F D' B2 D F
insert at .: L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U'
A 32 move solution without any cancellations on the insertion! I had this all figured out at an hour and 10 minutes. So close to a nice result. 



tim said:


> multi bld: 5/9 = 1 point. 31 minutes. Disaster. To make things even worse: 20 minutes memo...


Look at it this way - you got this out of your system before the official competition - now you can do a good one this weekend. I did my disaster at the Ohio Open. 

And you're the only one I know who can consider memorizing 9 cubes in just 20 minutes a disaster.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 23, 2009)

{2x2speed}
Average: 4.84
The solves: 4.77, (6.72), 4.27, 5.50, (3.33)
Cube: Black Eastsheen
Comment: Decent. 6.72 and 4.77 should have been better

{3x3Speed}
Average: 16.84
The solves: 17.43, (18.89), 16.91, (16.17), 16.19
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: good average


----------



## PeterV (Apr 24, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (28.50), 13.49, 10.42, 9.78, (9.55) = *11.23 avg.*
Comment: Wow, not sure what happened on that first one.

3x3x3: 27.78, (33.80), 30.70, 28.83, (25.31) = *29.10 avg.*
Comment: Good.

4x4x4: 2:55.08 (OP), (2:45.44), (3:50.15 (O)), 2:47.56 (P), 3:24.55 (OP) = *3:02.40 avg.*
Comment: Uggh...

2-4 Relay: *4:32.61* (O)
Comment: Another uggh...

Magic: 1.38, 1.60, (1.36), 1.44, (DNF) = *1.47 avg.*
Comment: Good.

FMC:
1x2x3: U2 D2 L2 U' L D2 (6)
X-Cross: L F R2 L2 B L (6)
3rd Slot: B U2 B' U' F' U' F (7)
4th Slot: U R B' R' B (5)
OLL: (Y) f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' (10)
PLL: (Y2) R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (14)

Total = 48 Moves


----------



## vvtopkar (Apr 24, 2009)

Ved T:
2x2x2:
9.91, 8.00, (11.29), (6.63), 10.10 (All Ortega) = 9.19 avg

3x3x3:
29.75, (31.99), 31.65, 25.67, (26.75) = 29.19 avg (yay!)

Rubik's Magic:
(Broke!!!  )


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* 7.40, 5.00, (7.59), (3.65), 6.64 *Average- 6.35*
*3x3x3-* (19.41), (15.51), 18.14, 17.36, 16.58 *Average- 17.36* 
*4x4x4-* (1:02.27), 1:27.46, 1:20.97, (1:28.48), 1:11.07 *Average- 1:19.83	* 
*5x5x5-* 2:26.25, 2:25.76, (2:13.97), (2:31.39), 2:16.78 *Average -2:22.93*
*3x3x3 OH-* 54.89, (41.17), (57.50), 41.75, 47.60 *Average- 48.08*
*3x3x3 BLD- 5:23.22,* DNF, DNS
*2-4 Relay- 1:58.49*
*2-5 Relay- 4:09.47*
*Match the Scramble-* (4:27.16), (2:29.84), 3:35.37, 3:42.44, 4:06.95 *Average- 3:48.25*
*3x3x3 with Feet-* (9:16.73), 6:32.78, 6:07.84, (5:47.94), 6:07.54 *Average- 6:16.05*
*Square-1- *(2:44.59), 1:56.68, 2:13.15, 1:26.45, (1:10.32) *Average- 1:52.09	*
*Magic-* (3.43) ,2.62, 2.44, 2.55, 2.27 *Average-	2.54	*
*FMC- 39 Moves*
(2x2) U2 F L' U' L
(2x2x3) y U' R' U R y U R U' R'
(Finish F2L)y2 R U R F R' F' R U' R' y2 R' F R y' U R U' R' F' U2 F
(LL) y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Comment: Better lucky than good. Wow.


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.83, (4.91), 3.78, (3.26), 4.01 = *4.21*
I blame camp.
*3x3:* 12.48, (15.30), (12.06), 14.08, 12.53 = *13.03*
Ditto.
*Sq1:* 43.84, (53.21), 43.50, (41.98), 50.07 = *45.80*
Epic Fail
*4x4:* 52.95, 55.23, (49.18), 53.17, (1:00.76) = * 53.78*
Decent.
*5x5:* (1:38.64), 1:43.79, 1:49.84, 1:49.95, (1:50.65) = *1:47.86*
Bad.
*3OH:* (20.11), (30.12), 26.03, 25.37, 28.93 = *26.78*
OK.
*234: 1:18.04*
Slow 4x4
*2345:* *3:15.03*
Really bad
*2x2BLD:* 33.15, DNF, 20.33 = *20.33*
Meh.
*3BLD:* 2:07.19, (DNF), 2:19.19 = *2:07.19*
Slow.
*Magic:* 1.40, 1.46, 1.53, 1.97, 1.27 = *1.47*
PB single
*Megaminx:* (1:48.37), (1:26.06), 1:33.40, 1:30.58, 1:33.70 = *1:32.56*
Decent.
*Matchthescramble:* 1:39.64, (1:45.83), (1:14.86), 1:25.23, 1:38.58 = *1:34.48*
Pretty good.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 24, 2009)

*Magic:* 1.03, (1.02), 1.05, (1.84), 1.31 = 1.13
Its been so long since I competet here and did Magic even (I had to restring it)

*MasterMagic:* 3.16, 4.43, (3.06), 3.55, (5.40) = 3.71
I usualy only do Magic's at competitions.


----------



## Laetitia (Apr 24, 2009)

Laetitia

*2x2x2* : 6.50 ; 7.21 ; 7.03 ; 4.27 ; 8.03 = *6,91*

*3x3x3* : 21.46 ; 21.58 ; 18.18 ; 14.80 ; 21.03 = *20.22*
OLL skip on 14.80

*5x5x5* : 2:56.58 ; 2:42.53 ; 2:14.77 ; 2:36.91 ; 2:48.31 = *2:42.58*

*Mégaminx* : 1:38.81 ; 1:37.47 ; 1:31.25 ; 1:30.43 ; 1:29.03 = *1:33.05*


----------



## Odin (Apr 24, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 37.65 40.00 43.36 DNF 40.83 = 41.40
Darn.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 24, 2009)

3x3x3:
24.91, 23.02, 20.17, 21.05, 23.21 = *22.43*

My F2L is really bad, tryin' to get it sub-10


----------



## Lorn (Apr 24, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 45.71, 47.47, (55.54), 53.15, (44.79) = *48.78*

My first sub 50 average


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 24, 2009)

3x3
5: 00:38.18 x 
4: 00:33.54 x 
3: 00:42.65 x 
2: 00:41.87 x 
1: 00:34.59 x 

00:38.17
sad face not very good. oh well, i was in class.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 24, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1: 00:43.94 
2: 00:45.02 
3: 00:37.29 
4: 00:44.07 
5: 00:44.29 
Av:00:44.10
Hi guys, this is my first time competiting!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.47*
(12.70), 13.25, (15.10), 13.51, 13.66 

*3x3x3 OH: 31.60*
(28.09), (33.65), 32.41, 29.13, 33.26 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:13.81*
2:13.81, DNF [2:33.50], DNF [2:19.41]

*4x4x4: 1:17.20*
1:14.30, (1:20.86), (1:06.48), 1:16.63, 1:20.68 

*5x5x5: 2:09.49*
(2:02.96), 2:10.42, 2:07.15, (2:17.06), 2:10.91 
*
Square-1: 56.81*
(49.42), 56.49, (1:02.84), 57.94, 56.01 

I forgot to compete last week


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 25, 2009)

3x3x3
19.47	
20.96	
19.51	
24.66	
22.72
Average: 21.06
Can you spell fail?
I had my first LL skip ever, and it wasn't even my best time in this average.

2x2x2
5:	00:08.01	x
4:	00:08.51	x
3:	00:06.04	x
2:	00:06.86	x
1:	00:06.62	x
Average: 7.16 
Yay!


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
1. F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2

*2x2 block and setup 2x2x1:* L F L’ R U D’ F’ D U’ R U
*Finish F2L:* R U R B’ U’ L U L’ U L U L’ B U2 B’ 
*OLL:* r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’
*PLL: *L2 U F’ B L2 F B’ U L2 U

*44 moves*


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 25, 2009)

3:	04:03.23	x center pop LQL.
2:	03:15.19	x 
1:	02:36.51	x pop. 
My times are too sporadic.
03:18.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 25, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> 3:	04:03.23	x center pop LQL.
> 2:	03:15.19	x
> 1:	02:36.51	x pop.
> My times are too sporadic.
> 03:18.31



Is this a result post? I do not understand the event?


----------



## MistArts (Apr 25, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.23, (5.73), (3.79), 5.37, 5.09 = 5.23
*3x3x3:* (19.08), (24.87), 20.30, 20.45, 19.45 = 20.07
*4x4x4:* 1:40.11, 1:39.14, (1:42.35), 1:37.95, (1:21.31) = 1:39.07
Double parity on all of them except the last. I suck at executing parities.


----------



## Edam (Apr 26, 2009)

*2x2* - 17.81, 13.68, 16.06, (11.13), (19.65) = *15.85*
*3x3 *- (28.83), 23.61, 28.41, (22.02), 27.84 = *26.62*
some really bad times in there, 

*4x4 *- 2:12.43, (DNF), 2:22.27, 2:18.46, (2:00.71) = *2:17.72*
*5x5* - 3:02.09, (2:51.84), 3:26.33, (2:28.71), 2:56.80 = *3:08.41*
*6x6* - 8:06.75, 7:35.52, (7:10.09), 8:01.64, (8:29.47) = *7:54.64*
not bad considering i only got this yesterday. still working out a nice way to do centres.last solve would have easily been the best but i messed up a parity fix and then had a minor (thankfully) pop. 

*7x7* - (9:06.52), 9:32.76, 9:14.89, 9:41.50, (DNF) = *9:29.72*

*3x3OH* - (1:24.35), 1:20.79, 1:22.87,(1:03.77), 1:21.81 = *1:21.83*
new pb single and average!
*pminx* - 16.27, 16.15, 13.61, (21.61), (13.41) = *15.34*
*mminx* - (6:11.33), 5:09.05, 4:52.88, (4:20.88), 5:13.59 = *5:05.17*
*magic* - 5.77, (DNF), 4.15, 4.02, (3.33) = *4.65*



relays:
*234* - *3:43.97* 
awful 4x4
*2345* - *7:29.41*
awful.. could do much better


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 27, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 47 moves*
Solution: L2 D2 L2 U R2 D R' D2 U L' D F' U' F2 U L' U2 L U L' U' L F2 L F' D F' D' L' F L' U' L D' L' U L D B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B'

Explanation:
1x2x3: L2 D2 L2 U R2
2x2x3: D R' D2 U L' D
F2L minus 1 corner: F' U' F2 U L' U2 L
ELL: U L' U' L F2 L F' D F' D' L' F
Corner 3-cycle: L' U' L D' L' U L D
Another corner 3-cycle: B2 (R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B) B2


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2 
3.58, 3.49, (4.88), (2.40), 3.08 = 3.38	
_Good, I'm really getting into the swing of CLL (plus some pretty easy cases helped). I'll need to start keeping check on my inspection times though, I have a feeling that one or two were sup 15._


In an attempt to reduce my cubing, I've put away everything apart from my 2x2 until exams are over. I'll do a few virtual 3x3s to keep my brain 'in gear' for 3x3, but everything else will just have to wait...
Hopefully it will also mean that I'll become epically good at 2x2 

EDIT
Come on woner, I want you to beat that


----------



## guusrs (Apr 27, 2009)

FMC: D' F B2 R' D'R' B R F2 R' B' R U' L2 U2 D' F U' L F2 L' F' D U2 F2 (*25*)

It was a classic FMC solution using pre-moves and insertions. 
This is how I did it:
(NB. People who want to learn about pre-moves and/or insertions can learn from this)
I discovered 2 ways to build a short 2x2x3 block:
- D' .B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 (7)
- D' .B2 R' F2 D' U' L2 (7)
But after that the continuation was pretty bad. 
Then I looked closely and saw that after the first move (at the dot) there was a possibility of inserting any F move.
I tried al 2x3=6 possibilities en decided that 
D'.F.B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 (8)
was the best option which showed some pseudo pairs.
To undo these pseudoness I rescrambled with pre-move F2, again one more pseudo-pair showed up and I rescramble with an extra pre-move U2.
Then, after some puzzling, a really nice continuation showed up solving everything but 3 corners:
U2 D' F U' L F2 L' F' D (17)
Then I followed the standard process to find a nice insertion:
I undid the pre-scramble moves (append moves at the end!) resulting in a nice 19-moves edge frame: 
D' F B2 R' D'. F2 U' L2 U2 D' F U' L F2 L' F' D U2 F2 (19)
A rescambled without premoves and applied these 19-move sequence. stickered the 3 unsolved corners, quickly solved the corners, rescrambled again (but now the corners are stickerd!) and started the corner-insertion-search:
After the fifth move (see semicolon in 19-move sequence) a found out the commutator [R' B R, F2] did the job, cancelling 2 moves (F2 F2).
Resulting in D' F B2 R' D'.R' B R F2 R' B' R F2.F2 U' L2 U2 D' F U' L F2 L' F' D U2 F2 
Insertion took me about 10 minutes.
Whole solve: ±50 minutes


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice solution, and nice explanation. I'll try use some of your tips next week


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.44, 3.47, 3.69, 3.19, 5.58 = 3.87
3 OLL skips 

*3x3:* 15.00, 15.05, 12.02, 16.09, 16.27 = 15.38
Decent.

*FMC:* 34 moves
see later post.

*clock:* 7.67, 8.25, 9.84, 7.34, 8.20 = 8.04
meh

*square-1:* 25.42, 18.38, 19.73, 18.66, 17.64 = 18.92
pwnt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.78, 9.78, 11.36, 10.52, 8.91 = *9.74*
*3x3x3:* 27.11, 23.93, 33.36, 30.00, 21.93 = *27.01*
*4x4x4:* 1:46.86 (O), 1:32.75, 1:33.19 (P), 1:42.30 (O), 1:39.11 = *1:38.20*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.15, 2:38.52, 2:30.58, 2:52.96, 2:20.53 = *2:35.75*
*6x6x6:* 4:40.21 (P), 5:21.20, 4:48.58 (P), 4:47.71 (OP), DNF (36:55.00, 18:46) = *4:59.16*
Comment: Woot - sub-5! BLD solve was off by 2 obliques and 3 outer wings – bad memorization on wings, shot to wrong place on obliques.
*7x7x7:* 7:53.52, 7:45.03, 7:08.60, 7:31.55, DNF (59:52.20, 25:00) = *7:43.37*
Comment: I apparently messed up a slice move on the BLD solve, leaving a bunch of pieces wrong.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 42.69, 1:40.97+, 53.21 = *42.69*
Comment: First one was 3OP, the other two were commutators/BH.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:30.35, DNF, 3:19.29 = *2:30.35*
Comment: Again, first one’s corners were 3OP, the other two were commutators/BH for corners.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:14.34, 4:30), 12:05.84 (5:53), DNF (9:31.44, 4:25) = *12:05.84*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners – I memorized them wrong. Third one was off by 4 corners due to incorrect execution. First two were commutators/BH for corners; third one was pure BH for corners (but apparently not very well done BH ).
*5x5x5 BLD:* 20:12.13 (11:04), DNF (17:51.83, 8:30), DNF (20:50.72, 10:30) = *20:12.13*
Comment: Second one was off by just 3 X centers. Again corners were commutators/BH. Third one was also off by just 3 X centers. I think they were so slow because the corner stickers memorization throws me off. Hopefully that will start to get better next week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/6 = 4 points, 45:29.64* (30:54)
Comment: Second cube was off by 3 edges. All corners were done with BH except when I couldn’t remember the BH algorithm, when I made up a commutator. I think that happened only 3 times – I’ve almost got them all. I think I’ll probably try 8 next week. Hopefully soon I’ll be back to 10 cubes! 
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.30, 49.03, 56.28, 52.50, 52.77 = *51.43*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:42.90, 2:12.18, 2:00.96, 1:54.97, 1:24.09 = *2:02.70*
Comment: Fifth solve was a PLL skip.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:49.76, 2:13.51, 1:46.62, 1:36.37, 1:32.53 = *1:44.25*
*2-4 relay:* *2:10.53* (no parity)
*2-5 relay:* *5:15.34* (no parity)
*Magic:* 2.38, 2.28, 4.38, 3.21, 2:25 = *2.62*
*Master Magic:* 4.44, 4.05, 5.05, 4.05, 5.52 = *4.51*
*Clock:* 22.93, 27.75, 26.68, 18.25, 20.78 = *23.46*
*MegaMinx:* 3:20.74, 3:01.11, 2:50.35, 3:24.86, 3:13.56 = *3:11.80*
*Pyraminx:* 12.50, 33.08, 30.55, 23.09, 17.03 = *23.56*
*Square-1:* 43.25, 1:04.94 (P), 47.77, 43.02, 54.11 = *48.38*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 29, 2009)

Mats B

*2x2*: 33.55 21.08 32.54 17.41 28.38 = *27.33*
*3x3*: 44.72 57.13 48.52 51.30 54.14 = *51.32*
Actually improving. I got 51 in comp Saturday too. 
*4x4*: 3:37.48 4:39.99 3:45.22 3:11.54 3:51.96 = *3:44.89*
*5x5*: 11:56.96 10:48.54 10:28.35 10:30.95 10:52.02 = *10:43.84* 
(do I have to do these )
*2x2BLD*: 44.65 DNF 50.98 = *44.65*
*3x3BLD*: DNF 2:37.98 2:51.48 = *2:37.98*
*4x4BLD*: DNF 16:19 DNF = *16:19*
*5x5BLD*: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
The first was 2 centers & 2 edges off. The last only two centers off. 
In both cases these centers were on opposing sides. Two centers 
on opposing sides is the only commutator I really cannot "see" 
(where the three pieces travel) while doing it blind. 
*Multi: 3/4= 2* 33:03
*2-4Rel: 5:25.73* messed up the 4x4
*2-5Rel: 18:15.27* messed up the 5x5
*MTS*: DNF 12:46.64 DNF 4:00.35 DNF = *DNF*
First two looking, last three bld.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 29, 2009)

whoah my first time 

*3x3*: 1) 22.41 2) 22.55 3) 25.93 4) 26.09 5) 24.11 
new pb : Average: 24.22


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*3x3*: 23.71, (19.93), (30.11), 24.00, 22.19 = 23.30

I suck. I can’t believe how bad I did.

*Magic*: (1.47), (DNF), 1.53, 1.52, 2.16 = 1.74

Bad as well.

*2x2*: 5.72, 5.92, (5.97), 5.94, (5.08) = 5.86

Meh, not terrible. 0.10 SD though.

*Pyraminx*: 7.11, (10.69), 9.09, 9.86, (6.69) = 8.69



*3x3OH*: (40.86), 45.34, (DNF), 53.59, 56.33 = 51.75

LOL. So bad.

*4x4*: (1:20.22), (DNF), 1:33.09, 1:29.56, 1:35.09 = 1:32.58

Eh, pretty bad. The 1:20 would have been my first sub 80 if I didn’t get OLL parity.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 30, 2009)

*2x2x2 :*9.41, (7.91), 11.90, 9.71, (13.33) = *10.34*

*3x3x3 :* 31.93, 27.41, (20.83), 27.16	, (33.80) = *28.83*
third one was awesome

*4x4x4 :* 2:32.11, 2:39.83, (2:09.88), (2:55.40), 2:38.36 (pop) = *2:36.77*

*Multi BLD :* 1/2 = *0 pts*


not had time for much cubing this week.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ellis deserves to be banned



Noooo no no no no - I'M HERE 

*2x2:* (7.57), 5.95, (4.99), 7.48, 5.19 = *6.20*

*3x3:* 16.16, (16.03), (19.98), 18.21, 18.98 = *17.78*

*4x4:* (1:13.89), (1:26.09), 1:15.60, 1:15.66, 1:25.63 = *1:18.96*

*5x5:* (2:11.28), 2:07.77, (2:01.99), 2:09.11, 2:04.58 = *2:07.15*

*6x6:* 4:49.19, (4:38.93), (4:50.64), 4:41.57, 4:48.00 = *4:46.25*

*7x7:* 7:31.63, 7:30.13, (7:50.85), (7:29.61), 7:31.04 = *7:30.63*

*2 3 4 Relay:* 1:44.95

*2 3 4 5 Relay:* 4:09.39

*3x3 Blindfold:* 3:04.29 DNF, 3:49.92 DNF, 2:48.68 = *2:48.69*

Jeeezzz, I'm terrible at big cubes and BLD... and that's why I'll never be good at big cubes BLD. I may do some more tomorrow if this isn't closed yet (2x2 bld, OH, match the scramble? I've saved my worst for last). I dunno, I'm tired now though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2009)

Please Arnaud, let us have comp 18 soon!

Or I'll start doing what's left of 17, like OH or worse....


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Please Arnaud, let us have comp 18 soon!
> 
> Or I'll start doing what's left of 17, like OH or worse....



Like feet solve!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Please Arnaud, let us have comp 18 soon!
> ...



1. Yes, F... is definitely worse. You read my mind! But I will not phrase that word
(four letter word starting with F)
2. But NO! I am not THAT bored 

I think I start calculating scores from 2008 instead...


----------



## Mirek (Apr 30, 2009)

guusrs said:


> FMC: D' F B2 R' D'R' B R F2 R' B' R U' L2 U2 D' F U' L F2 L' F' D U2 F2 (*25*)
> 
> It was a classic FMC solution using pre-moves and insertions.
> This is how I did it:
> ...



Gus, it looks like you can shave off some minutes if you switch to my recipe for doing insertions. Just replace your step [stickered the 3 unsolved corners, quickly solved the corners, rescrambled again] with only [stickered the 3 unsolved corners] and then search for such commutator that solves your 3 corners and cancel some moves as you redo you skeleton step-by-step, i.e. doing moves F2 U2 D' F L ... I always go backwards when searching for insertions because it is easier (or faster) to see possible cancellations. 
BTW, not sure if I'll have time for FMC this week.


----------



## Bogyo (Apr 30, 2009)

Megaminx:
1:20.70 (1:19.47) (DNF) 1:21.62 1:23.84 = 1:21.41
Very bad. First solves today and my hands were cold...
Sorry if I'm late...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2009)

*FMC:* 34 moves

scramble: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2 

solution: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L U2 L U F2 U' F U' L' U' L U R U R' U F' U2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B2 U'


explanation

2x2x3: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L U2 L

3xcross: U F2 U' F U' L' U' L

F2L+OLL: U R U R' U F' U2

PLL: F' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B2 U'

Very disappointing fewest moves this week. I of course found the 7 move 2x2x3 fairly quickly, but was unable to find any good continuations, even with various premoves and inserted single moves. I didn't want to DNF this week so I just used this *ok* safety solution.


@Guus: Wow, thats amazing. I too played around with inserting those F moves into both 7 move blocks, and with premove F2. Though it seems that you certainly saw a lot more (and certainly found a lot more) potential to that start. Well done, a classic FMC solve indeed.

@Mirek: I have have missed seeing your solutions these past months! Have you been DNFing in secret or are you just too busy?


----------



## guusrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Mirek said:


> Gus, it looks like you can shave off some minutes if you switch to my recipe for doing insertions. Just replace your step [stickered the 3 unsolved corners, quickly solved the corners, rescrambled again] with only [stickered the 3 unsolved corners] and then search for such commutator that solves your 3 corners and cancel some moves as you redo you skeleton step-by-step, i.e. doing moves F2 U2 D' F L ... I always go backwards when searching for insertions because it is easier (or faster) to see possible cancellations.
> BTW, not sure if I'll have time for FMC this week.



Mirek,

This step only costs me about 30 seconds extra and mostly I like forward-searching instead of backward searching. Too often I make mistakes when goning backward. To see cancellations it doesn't matter to go forward or backward, it's the same for me. 

Gus


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Where's this weeks comp?


----------



## MistArts (Apr 30, 2009)

*FMC:*

Scramble: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2 

Solution: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 F' L F2 L2 U2 L F' U' F2 R' F' R F2 R' F U L' U' R U L U' F2 R' F' R (33)


```
2x2x3 Block: D' B2 R' D' F2 U' L2 (7)
Triple-X Cross + EO: F' L F2 L2 U2 L F' U' (15)
Leave 3 Corners: F2 R' F' R F2 R' F R * F2 R' F' R (27)
Insert at *: R' U L' U' R U L U' (35-2)
```


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Where's this weeks comp?



Arnaud is probably busy and doesn't have time for this weeks comp right now. But don't worry, he's never usually VERY late.


----------



## tsaoenator (May 1, 2009)

Andy Tsao
5x5x5: (1:35.68), 1:42.93, 1:43.80, (1:47.42), 1:41.88 = 1:42.87 not bad


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 1, 2009)

Alifianto Adi

*4x4x4* : *3:33.69*(OP), 2:50.20(OP), 3:22.58(O), *2:35.88*(O), 3.14.47(OP) = *3:09.08*


----------



## AvGalen (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Where's this weeks comp?
> ...


Arnaud wasn't very busy, but his internet wasn't working...again 

Anyway:
Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 8.86 5.46 8.59 4.05 11.06 = 7.64
3x3x3: 22.88 24.16 22.09 30.28 19.63 = 23.04
4x4x4: 1:47.68 1:16.46 1:33.05 1:35.34 1:34.41 = 1:34.27
5x5x5: 2:15.36 2:19.69 2:15.63 2:12.28 2:18.72 = 2:16.57
6x6x6: 4:17.94 4:46.59 4:26.38 4:30.43 4:03.88 = 4:24.92
7x7x7: 7:07.38 7:34.46 6:43.90 6:46.05 6:40.50 = 6:52.44
2x2x2_bf: 1:02.46 1:02.34 1:41.90 = 1:02.34
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 5:29.86 = 5:29.86
3x3x3_oh: 42.25 29.63 45.93 44.31 44.58 = 43.71
3x3x3_match: 1:06.47 DNF 1:15.47 1:23.65 1:01.09 = 1:15.20
234-Relay: 2:23.21
2345-Relay: 4:42.41
Magic: 1.78 1.66 3.09 2.34 2.05 = 2.06
Master Magic: 5.58 6.03 4.27 4.56 4.52 = 4.89
Clock: 15.19 16.72 18.13 13.44 14.13 = 15.35
MegaMinx: 3:02.38 3:01.31 2:42.83 3:21.84 2:53.59 = 2:59.09
PyraMinx: 11.15 12.00 13.36 11.99 14.00 = 12.45
Square-1: 1:04.78 1:10.43 48.66 1:03.65 1:16.28 = 1:06.29


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2009)

*Results week 17*

*2x2x2
*(25)

 3.38 Escher
 3.87 Vault312
 3.96 Erik
 4.00 Jai
 4.21 fazrulz
 4.67 MTGjumper
 4.85 Edmund
 5.23 MistArts
 5.86 Yalow
 5.88 SimonWestlund
 6.21 Ellis
 6.35 Kian
 6.47 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.91 Laetitia
 7.16 Lord Voldemort
 7.64 AvGalen
 7.80 byu
 8.04 Yes, We Can!
 9.34 vvtopkar
 9.74 Mike Hughey
 10.34 cookingfat
 11.23 PeterV
 15.85 Edam
 21.76 msemtd
 27.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 
*(30)

 13.03 fazrulz
 13.47 Sa967St
 13.76 MTGjumper
 13.84 Jai
 15.38 Vault312
 16.84 Edmund
 16.90 byu
 17.36 Kian
 17.46 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.73 SimonWestlund
 17.78 Ellis
 20.07 MistArts
 20.22 Laetitia
 21.06 Lord Voldemort
 22.43 jsh33
 23.04 AvGalen
 23.30 Yalow
 24.20 Pietersmieters
 26.62 Edam
 27.01 Mike Hughey
 28.83 cookingfat
 29.10 PeterV
 29.38 vvtopkar
 30.14 Yes, We Can!
 38.21 ThatGuy
 41.40 Odin
 44.10 yukiwerts
 45.13 msemtd
 48.78 Lorn
 51.32 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4
*(18)

 53.78 fazrulz
 1:05.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:06.45 SimonWestlund
 1:11.44 MTGjumper
 1:17.20 Sa967St
 1:18.96 Ellis
 1:19.83 Kian
 1:29.97 byu
 1:32.58 Yalow
 1:34.27 AvGalen
 1:38.20 Mike Hughey
 1:39.07 MistArts
 2:17.72 Edam
 2:36.77 cookingfat
 3:02.40 PeterV
 3:09.08 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:44.89 MatsBergsten
 3:51.57 msemtd
*5x5x5
*(12)

 1:42.87 tsaoenator
 1:47.86 fazrulz
 1:58.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:07.15 Ellis
 2:09.49 Sa967St
 2:16.57 AvGalen
 2:19.54 MTGjumper
 2:22.93 Kian
 2:35.75 Mike Hughey
 2:42.58 Laetitia
 2:56.91 Edam
10:43.84 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6
*(5)

 4:24.92 AvGalen
 4:46.25 Ellis
 4:53.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:59.16 Mike Hughey
 7:54.64 Edam
*7x7x7
*(5)

 6:52.44 AvGalen
 7:30.93 Ellis
 7:43.37 Mike Hughey
 9:29.72 Edam
16:16.01 msemtd
*3x3 one handed
*(13)

 21.22 Jai
 26.78 fazrulz
 31.60 Sa967St
 32.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 41.34 SimonWestlund
 43.71 AvGalen
 46.20 byu
 48.08 Kian
 51.43 Mike Hughey
 51.75 Yalow
 1:21.82 Edam
 1:24.32 Yes, We Can!
 2:28.90 msemtd
*3x3 with feet
*(3)

 2:02.70 Mike Hughey
 6:16.05 Kian
 8:29.13 byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded
*(7)

 20.33 fazrulz
 35.29 byu
 42.69 Mike Hughey
 44.50 SimonWestlund
 44.65 MatsBergsten
 52.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:02.34 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded
*(9)

 1:19.15 byu
 2:07.19 fazrulz
 2:13.81 Sa967St
 2:30.35 Mike Hughey
 2:37.98 MatsBergsten
 2:48.68 Ellis
 3:39.91 SimonWestlund
 5:23.22 Kian
 5:29.86 AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded
*(3)

12:05.84 Mike Hughey
16:19.00 MatsBergsten
16:35.22 byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded
*(2)

20:12.13 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind
*(5)

5/6 Mike Hughey
2/2 byu
3/4 MatsBergsten
5/9 tim
1/2 cookingfat
*3x3 Match the scramble
*(8)

 1:09.63 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.20 AvGalen
 1:34.48 fazrulz
 1:44.25 Mike Hughey
 1:45.38 byu
 2:03.71 SimonWestlund
 3:48.25 Kian
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay
*(13)

 1:18.04 fazrulz
 1:30.28 MTGjumper
 1:31.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:39.97 SimonWestlund
 1:44.95 Ellis
 1:58.23 byu
 1:58.49 Kian
 2:10.53 Mike Hughey
 2:23.21 AvGalen
 3:43.97 Edam
 4:32.61 PeterV
 5:25.73 MatsBergsten
 5:28.33 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay
*(10)

 3:15.03 fazrulz
 3:50.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:09.39 Ellis
 4:09.47 Kian
 4:41.56 SimonWestlund
 4:42.41 AvGalen
 5:15.34 Mike Hughey
 7:29.41 Edam
11:24.33 Yes, We Can!
18:15.27 MatsBergsten
*Magic
*(8)

 1.13 Henrik
 1.46 fazrulz
 1.47 PeterV
 1.74 Yalow
 2.06 AvGalen
 2.54 Kian
 3.32 Mike Hughey
 4.65 Edam
*Master Magic
*(3)

 3.71 Henrik
 4.51 Mike Hughey
 4.89 AvGalen
*Clock
*(3)

 8.04 Vault312
 15.35 AvGalen
 23.46 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx
*(8)

 6.60 Jai
 7.14 SimonWestlund
 8.69 Yalow
 12.45 AvGalen
 15.34 Edam
 20.42 msemtd
 23.56 Mike Hughey
 25.89 Yes, We Can!
*Megaminx
*(9)

 1:22.05 Bogyo
 1:32.56 fazrulz
 1:33.05 Laetitia
 1:45.42 SimonWestlund
 1:56.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:59.09 AvGalen
 3:11.80 Mike Hughey
 5:05.17 Edam
 6:28.24 msemtd
*Square-1
*(9)

 18.92 Vault312
 27.44 MTGjumper
 45.80 fazrulz
 48.38 Mike Hughey
 48.39 SimonWestlund
 56.81 Sa967St
 58.59 byu
 1:06.29 AvGalen
 1:52.09 Kian
*3x3x3 fewest moves
*(12)

25 guusrs
30 MTGjumper
33 MistArts
34 Vault312
35 SimonWestlund
36 Mike Hughey
39 Kian
44 fazrulz
44 trying-to-speedcube...
47 cuBerBruce
48 PeterV
58 byu

*Contest results*

217 fazrulz
204 Mike Hughey
165 trying-to-speedcube...
164 SimonWestlund
158 AvGalen
147 byu
141 Kian
130 MTGjumper
123 Ellis
98 Sa967St
92 Vault312
86 Edam
81 Jai
77 MatsBergsten
73 MistArts
72 Yalow
54 Laetitia
50 PeterV
49 Edmund
41 msemtd
34 Yes, We Can!
33 Lord Voldemort
33 cookingfat
27 Escher
25 Erik
22 guusrs
20 vvtopkar
19 jsh33
17 tsaoenator
16 Pietersmieters
13 Henrik
13 cuBerBruce
13 Bogyo
9 ThatGuy
8 Odin
7 tim
7 yukiwerts
7 alifiantoadinugroho
5 Lorn


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2009)

2x2 = pwnt


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2x2 = pwnt



Yeah, it seems good to concentrate on only one event  

@Chris or Mike, where do I find the guide to BH corners?
I remember Chris talking about finishing the guide, but then nothing?
Or did I miss it? 

I've tried the Search function, but I only get links to an interview with Chris
and then Mike's centers commutator guide.

Am I right that it contains a full 3-cycle guide, algs for all combinations of corners?
Because then I can add those 3-cycles I find hardest or slowest in TurBo.

______________________

And another thing totally, many of you Quote multiple posts in one post. How do
you do that? Open several windows and use "cut and paste" or...?


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Top 20 in all my events!


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2009)

You missed my FMC


----------



## JustinJ (May 1, 2009)

I didn't enter Megaminx o_0


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Chris or Mike, where do I find the guide to BH corners?
> I remember Chris talking about finishing the guide, but then nothing?
> Or did I miss it?


Chris posted the link to it here. (These are Daniel's algorithms.)

Chris says he's working on the true website for it, and I've offered to help him format it, etc. I hope he takes me up on it. The demand for it has just started to really pick up.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 1, 2009)

Yay! First time I beat Arnaud in MTS  I hope to be consitstently sub-minute soon


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I didn't enter Megaminx o_0


Little laugh! It was actually the line Meh ..... SD 0.10 that did it.
Meh starts with Me as in Megaminx and 0.10 was not an ok result
so you got a dnf.



MTGjumper said:


> You missed my FMC


Sorry, I did not notice that. I have added it now.

A little wish from me, please enter the result on the same line as the event name.
The further apart they are the harder for the program to spot. That is most common
just for FMC, where the result can come 10-15 lines after a long explanation.

Like this perhaps: 
FMC 40 moves and then how much comments and explanations as you wish.


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2009)

By the way Mats, it just occured to me actually how much time and effort you must spend checking results, putting them up, correcting errors etc... Thank you! And of course, in thanking Mats its only polite to thank Arnaud, who must work his socks off to get all of these out every week. 
So yeah, thanks 
(I know that this was probably due earlier, but I hadn't properly considered what you do for everyone before...)


----------



## JustinJ (May 1, 2009)

Yeah I figured it was something like that, thanks for fixing it.

Is there a preferred format for results that would make this easier for you, and also prevent stuff like this?


----------



## Edmund (May 1, 2009)

i didn't do anything. this was like the first time i did better in 3x3 than 2x2


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Is there a preferred format for results that would make this easier for you, and also prevent stuff like this?



I was going to ask the same thing, what is the best format?


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2009)

Woop Woop!


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a preferred format for results that would make this easier for you, and also prevent stuff like this?
> ...



+1 Should we just copy what you do, Mats? If you have any preferences I'm sure we'd all be happy to comply.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Woop Woop!



Yeah, very nice! 

(If you could only lend me a little of your speed )


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2009)

*Formatting results*

Thanks for the appreciation  and the interest in writing results correctly.

I have written a little guide and placed it in "Competition rules".


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 2, 2009)

Hey Mats,
you missed my 2345 relay.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thanks for the appreciation  and the interest in writing results correctly.
> 
> I have written a little guide and placed it in "Competition rules".



Thanks Mats. I'll follow that format from now on.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2009)

Yes said:


> Hey Mats,
> you missed my 2345 relay.



Sorry, you at least beat me there 
Now it is corrected.


----------

